# Florida catfish classic



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

starts tomorrow hope ill see some more pensacolians over there :thumbsup:
http://www.floridacatfishclassic.com/


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Didn't see the rules on the website.....*

Are there any?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

good luck...:thumbup: Some of those big ones sure do look like cobia.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Me and a my team partner will be there representing Pensacola


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

finished the tournament i posted the pictures in the fresh water reports


----------

